# F-84 ThunderJet



## skeeter (Aug 3, 2010)

I recently purchased a very old issue of Flying Magazine from 1949. Including posts depicting cover of magazine, but mainly, in a subsequent post, "how to fly the Thunderjet" or words to that effect.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 3, 2010)

I am posting outside of the preferred 800 by 600 format so that the reader may enjoy the photos more and not have them tiny because this is scanned from a magazine. Follow the numbers as a guide, when the article was originally published sixty-one years ago they got them out of sequence in the magazine, but all the photos are there.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Good post!

Thanks.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 5, 2010)

Found a site with plenty of F-84 stuff. Click on the reference button and up pops the cockpit layout for some models. Click on the photos there and they get larger for easier reading.

Republic F-84 Series


----------

